# Anyone using GRCM from Belfast?



## louisoscar

Hi girls just wondered if any of you have done or are doing IVF with GCRM and using Belfast as a satellite clinic? We have done 3 cycles here 2 fresh one frozen with Origin and RFC and feel like we are ready for a change. It was suggested to me by Dr Roberts at Dundonald Consulting rooms and I think he does the scanning there. Anyone done this and what did you make of GRCM??


xx


----------



## Rhonda123

Hi,

I've just registered with GCRM. Get in touch with them by phone and they will send you out a pack with all the details of their satellite clinic in Belfast and which Doctors to go and see, just let them know you are from Belfast so they will send the additional information.

R


----------



## TBM

Hi

As Rhonda said ring GCRM and they will send you all the info. That is what I did and had initial consultation at Medical Associates Belfast on 24 May. All scans will be arranged for Belfast then travel to GCRM for egg collection and transfer. Although scans are done in Belfast the information from these is sent to GCRM and they manage everything to do with treatment.  I start on day 14 of this cycle which is tomorrow


----------



## irishflower

I also have my first appointment as a satellite patient next week....experience has been positive so far!


----------



## Katiehuni

HI Louiseocar

Sorry to butt in but i saw you were looking at Dr Roberts at Dundonald Consultating Rooms. I just thought i would let you know i cant rate the man highly enough he is brilliant! 
He was with us right throughout our infertility route and we now go to him for our Antenatal care. Also as we live in the North Down he is very handy for us and to the Ulster Hospital. I find him very easy to talk too and incredibly understanding - considering as i am so anxious about my little 'Pip'.  He really is very good with understanding is patients. Although i never had to go as far as IVF as our little miracle happened naturally (which even shocked him) he has been brilliant with helping put our minds at rest etc.

Sorry for the long winded response but just to let you know i think you would be impressed with him if you did go down that route.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Katiehuni, how are you hun? Hope you are keeping well.

Tbm, good on you getting started again, hope all goes well.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katiehuni

Jilly Hen

Im doing really well - well apart from worrying that this wee one is growing etc. I thought my worrying was over not getting pregnant. Now i am i still worry! lol. Apart from that we are doing good. Had a wee scan on Wednesday night with Doctor Roberts and couldn't get over how big this wee one has grown in the space of 4 weeks! Big scan at the hospital next friday and i will be 22 weeks so bit nervous about that. 
Noticed the whole Origin nightmare! Well at least your getting started again. I will keep you in      this week be your time pet. Keep thinking positive!!!!!


----------



## wee emma

yup, we had an appointment with Dr Abadji at the satellite at medical associates this week. he's lovely, its all so relaxed in there and we came out feeling quite positive. Its a really good idea.


----------



## irishflower

That's who my appointment is with on Monday Emma - nervous!!! Glad to hear yours went well x


----------



## grovecottage

Hi girls, we moved to gcrm after 1fresh cycle (which I ended up in hospital with for 7 days with ohss) and 3 frozen (failed) transfers with origins, and generally not being very happy with them. We started tx with gcrm last September, when they didn't ave a satellite clinic here. I couldn't recommend them highly enough, their nurses and professor where brilliant and very attentive. We had one fresh cycle with them, no  ohss and we are expecting our first in 2 weeks, we still can't believe how lucky we are!

I hope this helps, and I am sending you all the luck and positive vibes in the world.

Xx


----------



## TBM

Thank you Grovecottage for sharing your positive experience of GCRM it really helps.  Best wishes for your new arrival in two weeks I am sure you can't wait, enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## irishflower

Yes, thanks Grovecottage, that's great news to hear!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls. Just wanted to let u know that gcrm Are fab! I went to them in jan of this year after losing my twin Boys due to prem labour last August after my first attempt at RFC. I am now 21 weeks pregnant with 1 little bean after having a day 3 SET! They were amazing with me and very understanding. Good luck to u all xxxx


----------



## louisoscar

Hi girls


Thanks so much for all your replies! I did phone GCRM and emailed too and they phoned and emailed back the same day. Very impressed so far! 


Does anyone know if the cost of the cycle includes the satellite clinic or do you have to pay extra for doing scans etc outside GCRM?


Katie congratulations hon    it was actually Dr Roberts who mentioned GCRM in the first place as I have been a patient of his for a few years now. I couldn't agree more that he is a great guy and great Dr. I feel like he is really on my side trying to make things happen.


Think we are going to go ahead with GCRM in Sept/Oct time and try naturally in the meantime. I had ovarian drilling done in March (due to irregular cycles) and so far have had 2 normal length cycles. Only have one tube left but it is clear so having one last go before doing more IVF.


Good luck to all ladies cycling or about to start xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful32

Hi there, 

I noticed you are using GCRM. I had a bad experience with Origin and am very interested in changing to GCRM. If I phone them can I have my first appointment at Belfast? That would be great.


----------



## TBM

Twinangelsmummy - I can't begin to imagine what you have been through but so delighted you are pregnant.

Louisoscar - Cost of cycle includes scans. Additional cost is £250 for initial consultation which includes amh test. Separate cost for HIV, hep etc if these haven't already been done.

Hopeful - Initial consultation and scans are at Medical Associates, Belfast. Only need to attend GCRM for egg collection and embryo transfer. Drugs are delivered to your door by an external company.


----------



## Hopeful32

Thanks so much for reply, that is so much easier than flying to Belfast and great to have other options rather than RFC or Origin!


----------



## louisoscar

Just thought I would post a little update on this thread. I found out last wednesday that I got a natural BFP    Still in shock and it's taking time to sink in but so far so good. Terrified about mc as always but can't believe we've done it! Will be seeing Dr Roberts for an early scan in two weeks so just praying that it all goes well until then. 


Thanks for all your advice re GCRM. Hoping we won't have to go there now but they would still be my first choice.


Babydust to you all xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful32

Louise - wow congratulations on your natural miracle!! Hope your scan goes well for you!
That is fab and really encouraging!!

Xxx


----------



## Happycatz

Hi all,

Im at bit late to this post as I have been obssessed with the 2ww on FF. We have just had our 1st ICSI cycle with GCRM. Sadly this resulted in BFN last Friday I now have my AF and waiting to hear from GCRM tomorrow to see if there is any point in going on. I have cried today for 2 hrs but managed to go into Belfast with my Mum. Feel very alone here. I'm a teacher currently on hols but we can't make any to go anywhere as may have to find money for next treatment. We went to see Dr. McFaul who was excellent. We were very happy with GCRM and everything was going so well as I was having all the positive symptoms. Had a negative experience with RFC before we had to go private. Are there any support groups in Belfast?

Lost and very alone apart from my family (on hols in France with my pregnant 40 yr old sister oh she has two gorgeous boys already her 12 week scan came 4 days before my 1st scan and bloods)


----------



## Hopeful32

I'm so sorry to hear this and I know how you feel as this was me this time last year. It's good that you have your mum and sister to talk to but sometimes family can be too close. I found I could admit things on here that I was too ashamed to say to my family. Things like how jealous I am when friends get pregnant, how unfair it seems that my sister has two lovely children and I haven't got any. How my cousin got pregnant on her honeymoon and I just want to scream!!

I think there is a support group on Belfast. Read some of the other threads and I'm sure one of the other NI girls will point you in the right direction. 

It's good you have the summer to deal with things, I'm sure working with children must be very rewarding but difficult at the same time. 

I hope you can find some support from this site and strength to carry on, it helped me

Xxx


----------



## KatieBoo2008

Hi there, I am using the GCRM satellite clinic in Belfast with Dr Agbaje.  I had my eggs transferred last week at GCRM, so in the middle of the 2WW. I have had a very positive impression of them so far. You can email the dr with any concerns or call the clinic and they are very warm and friendly. The worst part was not knowing the timings, but I got a call on June 29th advising me when to take the Ovitrelle injection and then to be in Glasgow at 0730 on Tuesday 3rd July for egg collection. We just booked one way with Easyjet - reasonable price - because we didn't know when transfer would be, and flew over on the Monday night, and stayed in Glasgow Centre, which is about 10 minutes away. So glad we didn't arrange to fly back after egg collection because I was so tired, so back to hotel and my husband used the gym while I just slept and read.

( 9 eggs retrieved, 4 immature, 2 fertilised) Might be worth pointing out here that I'm 44 next week, though husband only 33, so younger patients would probably grow more eggs!

Called the next day and told to come in for 0930 on Thursday 5th for transfer. Booked the return flight easily enough for Thursday evening. 1 x 4 cell and 1 x 2 cell excellent quality embryos transferred. Back home and now waiting, waiting, waiting. I have 2 sons aged 16 and 14, and have had 3 unexplained miscarriages over the years, and I STILL don't know if the tiredness and evening abdominal cramps are a result of implantation or not!


----------



## gillipepper

Does anyone have an email for GCRM, the one on the website i have emailed but got back an out of office.  Thinking of using here as  i have just got my letter from the RFC for my 3rd attempt, even though they told me it would be February before i would hear.,  They want to put me on the pill this time and really dont want to go on it.

Can anyone also tell us what the price is apporx for ICsi.

Thank you 
GP


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Gillyp
Just wanted to let you know that I told the RFC consultant that I didn't want to be put on the pill and they were able to schedule me in without it.  The pill seems to be their way of slotting you in to plan around their schedules.  I'm doing FET though if it doesn't work we will be going either to GCRM or the Lister. The cost of ICSI at GCRM is £3865 on their website. 
Katieboo-best of luck on your 2ww.  It's good to hear you think GCRM is good to go to.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello all

Gillip how are you mrs??

We also got our private offer from the rfc through last week..

Katieboo ive had cramps all thru my 2 ww and still have them after my bfp.. When is testing day??

How are the rest of you lovely ladies getting on at gcrm?? 


Jillyhen


----------



## gillipepper

Hi Jillyhen

Doing ok, bit shocked at getting letter as we were told it definately wouldnt be any time soon more like next year. ALso have the shock of my little sis being pregnant and my friend both due in january.  Finding it a bit hard but getting there.

  I have been keeping an eye on things here and my fingers are crossed for you both

Gx


----------



## gillipepper

yellowhope said:


> Hi Gillyp
> Just wanted to let you know that I told the RFC consultant that I didn't want to be put on the pill and they were able to schedule me in without it. The pill seems to be their way of slotting you in to plan around their schedules. I'm doing FET though if it doesn't work we will be going either to GCRM or the Lister. The cost of ICSI at GCRM is £3865 on their website.
> 
> Cheers Yellowhope. Going to ring RFC and defer for 6 months. SPent some of our pot n a hol as we were told it would be next year before we hear. Got a reply back from Gcrm and theya re sending out an info pack.
> 
> Gx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw gillip

I know what you are going thru.

I had to deal with my wee sis being pregnant with twins.. Broke her heart having to tell me..

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

a wee question...
when you go over to glasgow for ec, can you specify a time to be there? We were going to stay with DH's family but they live an hour and a half away?


----------



## Alabama

Hi wee Emma, im not sure if you can, we were given a time.  But wouldn't do any harm ringing and asking them. They will have to consider what time you take your trigger shot. Everyone there is really lovely and approachable.


----------



## sparklyme

Hi folks we used gcrm for our first icsi and now have a 2 year old daughter.  We were thinking of going with them again as this will be our last try at giving her a sibling.  Does anyone know if the cost of the scans etc at the satellite clinic are additional or are they built into the cost of the treatment?


----------



## wee emma

nope everything is built in except the initial consultation    (apart from the meds, which are paid to a different company).


----------



## sparklyme

thanks wee emma x


----------



## 2Angels

Hi I'm hopefully going to be going for treatment in GCRM has anyone got any helpful info about traveling over there for treatment & how much hotels would be how soon do u get told when ec & et would be just so I can book it off with work etc


----------



## wee emma

I didn't find out the exact dates of ec until a scan two days before but I was able to guess when it would be.

We didn't stay in a hotel as DH's family live in Scotland but if I remember someone telling us there's a cheap hotel by the airport (travelodge maybe? And another one called Campanile) and I think there's hotels near the clinic too. Just search for hotels near _ G51 4FD._

We found the best way was to drive over as we hadn't a clue where it was so satnaved our way there lol but the airport is close by the clinic.


----------



## Guthrun

Ive just started treatment with GCRM. Consultant Dr Agbaje. Started norithisterone tablets this week, and scheduled prostap jab on 12th October. 
Experience good so far. Staff are friendly and helpful and the nurse at Medical Associates seems to be v nice indeed.
Anyone else currently undergoing treatment with GCRM? I'm a first timer, and haven't a clue!


----------



## 2Angels

I will be starting treatment hopefully dec/jan is the treatment different over there what's them tablets etc that ur on when will u be traveling over for ec how long r u on drugs for


----------



## Garfield123

Hi everyone I'm new to this site but have been on other fertility forums.my storey so far is that I'm in the unexplained category.we had our first cyle in rfc in sept 12 but it resulted in a bfn.we got 5 eggs two fertilised two were put back in on day 3 both of which were 6 cell.we have now decided that we are going to go to gcrm sometime next year early we are going to use dr t satelite clinic.just wondering is there any advice that ny of you might have etc or anyone else in the same boat.


----------



## wee emma

Hi Garfield, gcrm are great and the satellite clinic is so handy. They are the same as the rfc as in you get your scans early in the morning so there's no hassle. They've 2 or 3 clinics around NI, we went to the belfast one. You don't need to pay for your royal notes either as they get them for you. 


Hmm... Can't think of anything else   


The current cycles thread is very good, you'll find others on there


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks wee Emma trying to decide between lister and gcrm lister is just so expensive


----------



## wee emma

Aye that's what put me off Lister. GCRM is much easier, you only travel over once.

Have you entered the listers competition for a free go?

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploadedFiles/The%20Lister%20Draw%202012.pdf


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks Emma must do that what stage are u at do you prefer dr abagie to dr traub


----------



## wee emma

Am 12 weeks tomorrow   


I liked both of them but we went with Dr Abaje because someone told me he's out to prove himself. Though it doesn't really matter who you choose, your consultation is with them but the scans etc after are with whoever is on duty.


----------



## Garfield123

Thanks wee Emma for that


----------



## wee emma

Good luck


----------



## Magicbaby

Gatecrashing this thread..........

After failed icsi in Aug 12 with RFC i have convinced DH to save for 1 private go and   this will work - he not keen on movin clinics as he thinks if its gonna work it will work but from reading threads about GCRM i really think i want to have my tx there.   

its not gonna happen in the next few months but id like to think possibly this time next year if not before it depending on how hard we save!! 

what i hate about the rfc is they tell you NOTHING at any stage - had my review last week and was told luck wasnt on my side - tell me something i didn know   no mention of we want to do such a test to find out why it didn work - are all clinics like this and unless ur throwin money at them only then will they investigate further 

Anyway really only want to keep tabs on this thread as i think il have to show dh

Magic x


----------



## ritchiem

Hi magicbaby

How's things with you? Sorry to hear you are not feeling too well today- hopefully it gets easier for you 

I went through the same thinking as you after my failed IVF in may and made enquiries with GCRM and we had made up our minds to go with them- especially since my concerns prior to Ivf were ignored re Endo and then this was a huge issue for me.

When I review with dr hunter in April next year if we need to go ahead with IVF again then he will refer me to the consultant that he works with who is affiliated with GCRM.

I just believe overall that there can meet my specific requirements which will benefit me in the long run. They have better results for people over 35 from the info I read.

I want to make sure that should we need to do the treatment again, that we have the best chance possible.

Hope this helps.

Mags x


----------

